# Carnival of Fright - Halloween in NY



## Carnival_Staff (Aug 27, 2010)

*Carnival of Fright – Halloween in NY!* 
“SUMMER TICKET SLASH” - Save 20% on your "VIP, One or Two Day Passes"! "Good till Aug. 31st only, use Promo Code at Check-out: CARNIVAL www.carnivaloffright.net/All_Tickets.html

Spend Halloween Weekend in NY With "Jason Vorhees aka Kane Hodder", R.A. Mihailoff "Leatherface", Betsy Rue "My Bloody Valentine & HBO’s True Blood”, and many more!

ALL GUESTS/CAMEOS: www.carnivaloffright.net/guests.html 

All EVENTS: www.carnivaloffright.net/events.html

WHERE: www.carnivaloffright.net/Dates-where.html

Our Cause “Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund” Enjoy a Rockin & Gory Halloween, and help us help our Soldiers.
http://www.fallenheroesfund.org/Fundraising/Events/Carnival-of-Fright.aspx 

FB Fan Page: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=122681544434947&ref=ts

VENDORS/EXHIBITORS – Get yourself booked now, booth space is limited, see website for Vendor info
www.carnivaloffright.net/vendors.html

Volunteer opportunities for anyone living in the Event area, contact us directly through the website , Gory perks !

Hope to see many of your there !


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------

